# Need investment?



## investolist (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi,
We are a new startup that runs a website called "Investolist".

It is about listing your business opportunities to attract investors to invest in the opportunities. Or if you happen to have funding to invest, please do come to check out the investment opportunites that other people listed from time to time.

We are aiming to build a large investment community which open to all investment types. That's right, not only properties, or shares those boring stuff. It is about anything invest-able, really. You may wanna franchising your small business? Or even if you require funding to publish your new book and could promise in return of X-amount $ per book sold afterwards. Any deals. There's no real limitations.

Again, we are just starting up, a lot of new features are in plan to facilitate engagement of investments, which will be available soon.

Cheers,

Investolist


----------



## acd-inc (Aug 6, 2013)

good job!!!


----------



## alexender (Aug 16, 2013)

Some things are more valuable in life like such website that help to grow business revenue to enjoy the life style.


----------



## Johnson1236 (Sep 10, 2013)

The option is not bad here and one can easily avail it and the terms and conditions are not so tough and hard and i would recommend it.

Financial Advisor Brisbane


----------



## Willaim56 (Sep 15, 2013)

It is great struggle for providing the best investing opportunities to the people who have surplus financial resources. 
can you specify which type of investing field are available here and can outsiders get share in it or not.


----------

